# I'm back....maybe not better than ever, but I'm back!



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2012)

hey everyone.  been a while, but it's time to start up a journal again.  a quick recap for anyone who cares is tat I suffered a torn tricep tendon in my left arm back in October, had surgery in November to get it reattached, and began the long grueling process of trying to get back to respectability.  this was a terrible injury, not pain wise, but let's say I would rather break a bone any day over this.

6 weeks in an adjustable brace, then the start of some PT and finally back to the exercises I love to do.  I'm progressing, maybe not the way I want or had hoped to, but progress is progress I guess.  I've had to deal with changing some things around and not being able to do certain exercises, such as the overhead press which just hurts the area too much.  high frequency programs are out of the question, as the tendon insertion just hurts too much.  I wonder if it will always hurt after a push workout, who knows.  I did one arm work while in the brace, but it just sucked.

anyway, I am finally getting to somewhat respectable weights, so I figured I can start a journal now and not be too embarrassed by it.  I'll start with yesterday and today's workouts:

yesterday, may 12
Push

pendlay rows
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5

chinups
8
8
8
8

rear delt flies
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x8

hammer curls
45x8
45x8
45x8
45x8


today may 13
lower

squats
235x5
235x5
235x5
235x5
235x5



so there it is.  pretty abbreviated, and I'm trying for the highest frequency my tricep can allow which seems to be every 5 days.  some compounds and some shoulder iso work since I can't press.  I'm even doing *gasp* side laterals lol.  I'm still trying to be a 5x5 junkie, and we'll see how far I can go.  my short range goal is to just get back to 225 bench for 5x5, and if I can successfully make that without any setbacks, then I will reevaluate and go for a new goal.

so the moral of the story is, especially for you older guys, take care of yourselves, if you start feeling any pain, dont ignore it, you aren't invincible anymore, and I unfortunately learned that the hard way.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2012)

may 15

well, had another little setback today, as I tried my first bench set with 195 and felt an odd pain in my elbow, so I backed off and dropped to 175.  going to have to be patient with ths and understand this is probably going to happen from time to time so the key is to remain smart and not push things.

i thought on the fly that instead of going for weight increases each session, I'll try going for volume increases each session, so that way I can stay at the same weight for a few sessions and hopefully that will help.

decline bench press
195x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5

seated db overhead press
40x5
40x5
40x5
40x5
40x5
40x5
40x5
40x5

v bar pushdowns
30x5
30x5
30x5
30x5
30x5


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2012)

Welcome back Big Man      Good luck with the rehab.

How are the kiddies?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2012)

may 19

decline bench press
95x5
117.5x5
137.5x5
160x5
180x5

pendlay rows
95x5
115x5
135x5
155x5
170x5

standing db overhead press
40x5
40x5
40x5
40x5
40x5

neutral grip pullups
5 sets of 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Welcome back Big Man      Good luck with the rehab.
> 
> How are the kiddies?




well, judging by your avatar you're the big man now .  kids are good, getting older and driving us more crazy, but I guess that the script they all are supposed to follow. 

my arm sucks, don't think I'll ever be the same again, but I guess as they say, things could be worse, right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

YM IS the man these days    What is wrong with the arm?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> YM IS the man these days    What is wrong with the arm?



tore my left tricep tendon back in october.  bitch injury, i would rather have broken a bone anyday over this.  Supposedly if you had a good doctor, you should be able to get back to between 90 and 100% of where you were, the biggest thing I guess is to take time to get there.  But I'll still always have it in the back of my mind that I'm going to tear it again.

I haven't even played a hockey game since it happened during a game back in october, it stinks!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2012)

May 19

Bench Press
107.5 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
162.5 x 5
180 x 5

Pendlay Rows
102.5 x 5
120 x 5
137.5 x 5
155 x 5
170 x 5

Standing DB Press
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5


May 20

Squats
217.5 x 5
217.5 x 5
217.5 x 5
217.5 x 5
217.5 x 5

Deadlifts
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2012)

May 22

Bench Press
162.5 x 5
162.5 x 5
162.5 x 5
162.5 x 5
162.5 x 5

Pendlay Rows
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Neutral Grip Pullups
4 sets of 5


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2012)

I feel your pain.  I had a full tear of my rotator cuff and suffered for a few months before I had surgery.  The surgery was successful, but lifting weights is still a challenge.  Most lifts I'm a 100%, but flat bench it just doesn't feel right. Incline is way better but like you, I am nervous to push it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2012)

May 25

Neutral Grip Pullups
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5

Bench Press
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Pendlay Rows
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

DB Overhead Press
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2012)

May 27

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Deadlifts
315 x 5


----------



## Goldenera (May 27, 2012)

Keep at it bro!  Good progress so far

What's a pendlay row?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2012)

May 31

Rack Pulls
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 6

Neutral Grip Pullups
+10 x 6
+10 x 6
+10 x 6
+10 x 6
+10 x 6

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2012)

June 1

Bench Press
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

Shoulder Press on Squat Machine
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns
32.5 x 8
32.5 x 8
32.5 x 8
32.5 x 8 
32.5 x 8
*Take it easy, my tricep was detached from the bone in my elbow you know, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2012)

well, setbacks galore and the realization that I'll never probably lift super heavy ever again due to my elbow, so I'm switching my philosophy to using a higher rep approach and rep progression from workout to workout so I can buy myself more time at each weight.  I am going to use 8-12 reps and then increase the weight and start over.

last 2 workouts:

june 10

squats
205 x 9
205 x 9
205 x 9

bench press
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

shoulder press on squat machine
70 x 9
70 x 9
70 x 9


june 12

yates rows
155 x 9
155 x 9
155 x 9

plate pulldowns
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10

ez bar curls
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

upright rows
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2012)

Enjoy the change in training      Stay healthy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2012)

July 8

Haven't logged any workouts in a bit, I was wondering off my plan to experiment with what I can and cannot do with the tendon, it seems that no matter how much I try, I cannot do overhead presses without discomfort, so those will prob have to be axed for good.  Strangely enough, I found that I can do dips again, which you would think would be worse on a repaired tricep tendon than an overhead press, but so far it seems to be working, of couse, the most I've done was a set of 8 with 10 pounds extra, so we'll see if the pain free continues as the weights go up.  Another strange thing I've found is that if I do barbell rows with an overhand grip, it stresses my traps and gives me tension headaches the following day.  So do them underhand you say?  Well, underhand hurts my bad elbow for some reason as well, so it's hit or miss with those.  Fun, fun fun.

Friday's Workout:
Incline Bench Press
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

Pendlay Rows
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

Dips
+5 x 8
+5 x 8
+5 x 8

Neutral Grip Chins
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8


Today's Workout:
Squats
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6

Rack Pulls from below knee
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6


----------



## Ellien (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck,buddy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ellien said:


> Good luck,buddy.



thanks


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2012)

July 10

low incline bench press
180x10
180x10
180x10

underhand pendlay rows
170x10
170x10
170x10

shoulder press on squat machine 
70+machine x 10
70x10
70x10

plate loaded pulldowns
115x10
115x10
115x10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2012)

July 12

squats
225x8
225x8
225x8

rack pulls mid shin
265x8
265x8
265x8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2012)

July 13
bench press
185x8
185x8
185x8

underhand pendlay rows
175x8
175x8
175x8

shoulder press on squat machine
75x8
75x8
75x8

plate loaded pulldowns
120x8
120x8
120x8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2012)

July 15

Squats
235 x 8
235 x 8                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
235 x 8

Rack Pulls
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

Decline Crunches
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome back to posting


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Welcome back to posting



Yeah, but I'm such a slacker.  Man, I've really got to try to keep this current


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2012)

Aug 6

Incline Bench Press
195 x 7
195 x 7

Trap Bar Rows
160x6
160x6
160x6

Dips
+5 x 6
+5 x 6

Upright Rows
95x6
95x6

Overhead Triceps Extensions
15x9
15x9


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2012)

Aug 10

Incline Bench Press
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8

Trap Bar Rows
160 x 7
160 x 7
160 x 7

Dips
+10 x 7
+10 x 7

Upright Rows
95 x 7
95 x 7

Overhead DB tricep Extensions
15 x 10
15 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aug 11

Box squats
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

Trap Bar Deadlifts
305 x 5
305 x 5

Hammer Curls
47.5 x 8
47.5 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2012)

aug 13

standing overhead press
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6

neutral grip pullups
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

dips
bw+10 x 8
bw+10 x 8
bw+10 x 8

high pulls
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Aug 15

bench press
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Aug 17

deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

box squats
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

aug 18

standing overhead press
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

neutral grip pullups
bw+15 x 5
bw+15 x 5
bw+15 x 5
bw+15 x 5
bw+15 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2012)

Aug 23

Bench Press
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5

Seated DB Shoulder Press
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

Dips
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aug 26

Bench Press
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

1 Arm Dumbbell Bench Press
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10

Barbell Rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 27, 2012)

getting stronger I see. good job.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work Stewie!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stew!


----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2012)

What the??????........   is that??..... no...... reallly?????


Welcome back B!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2012)

ok im going to try to keep this thing updated, the problem has been everything seems to be going fine, then one workout I have a setback and then it all goes to shit.  Looking at this, it seems I was doing good with progress, but probably soon after that last workout, my arm started acting up, so I backed off and fucked around again for the better part of a few weeks, only to get back on track, reach a certain point, and then have another setback.  Interestingly enough, it seems I can't get past 215 on the bench for some reason.  It's like the breaking point between my arm feeling fine and it hurting.  Of course I'm going to keep trying, in fact, I am now trying a Hepburn strength routine to see how far I can push it.  Fingers crossed.  Of course, now I've seemed to have strained my right rear delt/lat, so I'm down to one back exercise, trap bar deads, at the moment, because everything else hurts.  Seriously this getting old crap is really, well, crap....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nov 13

Bench Press
215x2
215x2
215x2
215x2
215x2
215x2
215x2
215x2

Seated Overhead Press
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

Bench Press
170x6
170x6
170x6

Seated Overhead Press
110x6
110x6
110x6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nov 15

Trap Bar Deads
300x2
300x2
300x2
300x2
300x2
300x2
300x2
300x2

Barbell Curls
115x2
115x2
115x2
115x2
115x2
115x2
115x2
115x2

Trap Bar Deads
240x6
240x6
240x6

Barbell Curls
90x6
90x6
90x6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nov 17

Bench Press
220 x 2
220 x 2
220 x 2
220 x 2
220 x 2
220 x 2
220 x 2
220 x 2

Seated OH Press
140 x 2
140 x 2
140 x 2
140 x 2
140 x 2
140 x 2
140 x 2
140 x 2

Bench Press
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

Seated OH Press
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2012)

November 18

Leverage Squat Machine
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

Barbell Curls
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5


----------



## suprfast (Nov 18, 2012)

I know this guy. How's it been. Kids keep you busy or what?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nov 20

Rack Pulls
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Momentum Upright Row
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
*upright row done with momentum, not quite a high pull, but not a strict upright row either...easier on the shoulders this way.


Best I can do for a "pull" day with an injured lat....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nov 21

Bench Press
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

DB Rows
80 x 8 left/20 x 8 right
80 x 8 left/20 x 8 right
80 x 8 left/20 x 8 right
80 x 8 left/20 x 8 right
80 x 8 left/20 x 8 right


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nov 23

Trap Bar Deadlifts
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 6

DB Rows
80 x 9 left/30 x 9 right
80 x 9 left/30 x 9 right
80 x 9 left/30 x 9 right
80 x 9 left/30 x 9 right

DB Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nov 24

Leverage Squat Machine
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10

Bench Press
205 x 9
205 x 9
205 x 9
205 x 9

DB Shoulder Press
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nov 25

Rack Pulls
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

DB Rows
80 x 10 left/30 x 10 right
80 x 10 left/30 x 10 right
80 x 10 left/30 x 10 right
80 x 10 left/30 x 10 right

DB curls
40 x 9
40 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nov 27

Injury bug is nagging me again.  Very limited in the exercises I can do pain free, and it's really getting to be a drag.  Right lat still sore even though I attempted heavy rows today, surgically repaired left elbow hurts when I do any form of overhead pressing (dbs or barbell), and now add my left knee to the party, so squats are now painful and out.  Oh well, push on with what I can...

Bench Press
210 x 6
210 x 6
210 x 6
210 x 6

DB Rows
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6


----------

